# what is the appropriate icd 9 code



## millortsui (Jun 26, 2013)

Atypical squmanous proliferation consistent with invasive well-defferentiated squamous cell carcinoma, associated with scar, present at margin.

Should I code it as 198.2 or 173.60?

Please advise.


----------



## millercoleen (Jun 27, 2013)

Do you know the preoperative diagnosis and exact specimen site, i.e. was this a skin excision?


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 27, 2013)

This is coded as neoplasm uncertain behavior


----------



## hudiknight (Jul 17, 2013)

Sounds like the pathologist is calling it an invasive squamous cell and should be coded as such (173.xx). This was apparently an excision with a healed punch biopsy scar or re-excision where the squamous cell was still present at one margin.


----------

